# Raised steam loop addition



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always seen a need for a nice level steam track , BUT, I want to use it for more than one weekend a year .
So after the changes that I have done to the north end I now can "link" my main line to the steam loop









This very gental grade of painted steel studs will link the new loop together.
I'm tring to go "cheap" so I am using alot of what I have around the place. May be bad, may be good.
I'm even using the plastic rail in AML ties on this ramp. I will cut espantion joints in for summer heat.










Heres a close up. more to come later.
Its funny how things "click" and I'm off and running.
The loop will have inside track curves of 14ft radious. 
I have big plans for this area , no trees to drop leaves in this area.
Plus we can test pulling power here.
fun fun.
Next year Rodney will not have to bring his layout up.
folks should be able to back up to the staging area and unload.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

NOOOO! I just dumped a bunch of steel IBeams because I was storing them for too long and never came up with a use for them. Is it any wonder some of us horde!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty, It will be nice to have all the steamers up around the train building with the rest of us.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Marty, nice of you to do that!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

No trees?.....there's one in your photo.....hehehehehe 

How do you plan on making the curves with the studs, or are you? Looks like a great idea. 

Chris


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty,
Your doing a great job. 
I will make plans to attend next year.

Curving steel studs is easy. Just have to make a few cuts on the outer ears and they will curve.


----------



## dambrose (Dec 27, 2007)

I found some metal studs at work from an office renovation. They both were 39 inches each and brand-spankin new.
So, I went dumpster diving and picked them up, primed them and painted them flat black. 

Flipped them over, screwed in a ripped piece of PT 2X4 , one at 4 inches and the other at 4.25 inches secured with SS screws and laid it in place. Secured the track with one SS screw in the middle of the girder bridge and it works great!

Here's a picture of it in place.  

Lets see if this works...



dan


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Marty, 
Do you really want those live steam guys that close to the train building and the rest of us? Most of them always smell like burnt hair! Of course, the ladies down at the food building will appreciate them going away. 

Just kidding, of course. It's looking good. Can't wait to see it next September.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

You guys are a hoot! I love seeing your progress, please keep posting... great ideas!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this going to be a complete steam loop with a conections to the orginal layout? Or is this going to be a staging area with a connections to the orginal layout and they run with the rest of us.

I like the idea of the live steamers being closer to us sort of in one group. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ
Yes, I think ??










What I'm making is an adjustable light weight support system that can be shimed with washers.
1 1/2" pipe has a angle metal welded to it. I can place a set screw if need be .
This steam up track/ general running double track with be at points 36" off the ground.









Behind Max is the 36" area and will have off shoot of steam up tracks. To the FAR right of the photo you will be able to back your car up and almost walk under the line to bring the trains in.
Behind Max also will be a covered area in case of rain.
I'm hoping by Sunday night if Robby gets my stuff sent to me and the other metals come in . I will have a small section layed.
This is almost FUN...
I'm cleaning up this whole area.
When I said NO trees , I meant ones with leaves that fall in this area.
Sat I plan to finish at the hospial layout for this year.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 
You have a very easy way of making the adjustable light weight support system. 
Never thought of doing that way but thanks for the idea.!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its all in the test stage, I did not use concrete on the Tee post, but we'll see how they /if they stay level during winter.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you are using code 250 track?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Got alittle done last night










We took the grand kids out for dinner after this










off to work.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that looks good so far. Looks like maybe Marty will again join us LS for the best fun. BTW a tree is a tree and the one you have will drop those nasty little needles.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks RJ, I love you to.










Man, this is better than sex.
I'm having to straighten out 20' dia curves to make them work. using up all old track.

I was a couple inches off on my aproach, forgot to allow for hang over.
Well its clouding up and time to do book work.
Should be a good winter. Got the plans for an office remodel and a pizza place additon/ remodel.
Keep us workin'


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, hope yer wife doesn't read the above post, or you'll be laying track, and nothing else forever!!!! Yikes Hah LOL No pun intended, I'm a poet and don't know it and my feet are longfellows!! Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By blueregal on 22 Oct 2010 03:43 PM 
Marty, hope yer wife doesn't read the above post, or you'll be laying track, and nothing else forever!!!! Yikes Hah LOL No pun intended, I'm a poet and don't know it and my feet are longfellows!! Regal 

Those are old old lines







How old are you ? You must have me beat by 25 years.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

quote "forgot to allow for hang over."


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking great Marty, like those supports. 

Chris


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, is there anything you CAN'T do??? Looking great! Thanks for being such a great innovator & inspiration to the rest of us!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Warren 
I can't figure out how to make money by working on my trains. 
BTY 
I guess about $26 per 6ft section of metal. (one leg per section) decking is old discontinued material from my local lumber company.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 22 Oct 2010 03:20 PM 

Man, this is better than sex.
Boy, you ARE getting old....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 22 Oct 2010 09:55 PM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 22 Oct 2010 03:20 PM 

Man, this is better than sex.
Boy, you ARE getting old....









I fine scratching a itch on the iside of my ear witha Q tip better thant sex as I remember it


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 22 Oct 2010 04:12 PM 
Posted By blueregal on 22 Oct 2010 03:43 PM 
Marty, hope yer wife doesn't read the above post, or you'll be laying track, and nothing else forever!!!! Yikes Hah LOL No pun intended, I'm a poet and don't know it and my feet are longfellows!! Regal 

Those are old old lines







How old are you ? You must have me beat by 25 years.









Last time I remember, and or cared, I was 23, let's see let me count 1 2 Free!! Oh Boy Wasn't it you that posted something here in the past about age, and staying the same age???? Can't remember if it was you or somebody else. I'm old enough to know better but too old to care!! Hah, Me trains keep me young, and motivated!! Regal 

You know my younger brother Noel, and his younger brother Gregg, and on and on!! It's a puzzlement for sure!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to agree with Regal. Rail Roading keep you yong. I notice myself getting stiffer and moving slower. I go out and work on my RR, especially the part on the ground where I have to get down and up. I feel stiff and sore for a while but it makes me limber up. I feel much better after a while even the next day. Gets your hear pumping and your just not running in place getting nothing accomplished. 
Well maybe young was a worng word. Maybe going would be a better word.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Those were old when I was knee high to a grasshopper by cracky! 

Use it or lose it... simple. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a little more done.










I had floor sheeting from the last house , so I used it and primed it . (red part)
I plan to build a roof over it.
well I'm tired. Time to go back to work Monday.
heheheh

I am using 4 X 4s every 4th support to take out the sway in the bench work.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no sway in the bench work







f How much track will you be laying? Looks like a pretty good size loop. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, I should measure it, 
Richard just said, that looks good. Each time I asked him is this far enough?? 
I'm guess 150 to 180 ft each loop. 

I need to sale more stuff. I have about 6 LGB 3 bay hoppers to unload. no boxes.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hehehehehe....Richard is a live steamer, I bet he kept letting you get bigger and bigger. Looks Good Marty!!! 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Little cool out today but got alittle more done.
to the left of the mower.










Going alittle slow, but I guess I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

It looks absolutely HUGE! but wouldn't expect anything else either.... gonna be nice!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just came in from laying track and running out of it. 
Man its going to be really nice big curves. 
Next week will be nuts so this is it for now. 

Can't wait to run on it. 

does any one have some used #6 switches ?? USAT or AC still need 6 LH and 4 RHs


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

6 left hand number 6's and 4 right hand number 6's. You'd think the live steam crowd could come up with those, just because.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 
No you do not want AC or USAT for switches on a Live Steam Track. 

Most run Accucraft locomotives and the switches above do not work well. 
You need a switch with tight points. 

I will show you this weekend. Got a few options for you.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 31 Oct 2010 05:22 PM 
I just came in from laying track and running out of it. 
Man its going to be really nice big curves. 
Next week will be nuts so this is it for now. 

Can't wait to run on it. 

does any one have some used #6 switches ?? USAT or AC still need 6 LH and 4 RHs

I have a couple of code 215 nickel-silver Llagas Creek switch kits that need assembly. I think they are #6 LH, but I don't remember for sure... I just know I ordered the wrong ones and these are a wee bit too sharp of a curve for my Mikes to go through. If you are interested in code 215 let me know and I will verify the number and handedness.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark 
I will have to see. they run Accu on all the rest just fine. 
thanks


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Got about 35 ft done this afternoon.










rain coming in tomorrow and I get all my teeth out. couple of the decking boards need to have counter sink holes made where the screw heads are ,so they lay flat.
goes in really fast once all the material is here.

I'm thinking about installing round house like stalls about where that single T post is in the middle.

The walk over will be where those two tree stumps are.
The walk under will be about 15ft to the right of this l;ast post just in front.


I also installed 45 degree brass at the covered area which really makes it strong.
I probably could have installed it all in one day once the posts are set and caps welded.
Thats it till I get back on my feet.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Man you never slow down! Hope all goes well for you and you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Whadaya gonna do when the tree grows???????









We'll be praying for a guick recovery from the oral surgery. Tain't a whole lot of fun but you'll sure feel better when you're healed and get the dentures. 

Carrie will be fixing shakes for a few days...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is looking great Marty, you are really moving along quite nicely. The thought of dental surgery makes my teeth hurt. Hope all goes well. 

Chris


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty looks like you need more track. How many feet of track do you have? Need to borrow the wheel thing? 
Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dentures are just like battery power after you try them you will wonder what took you so long to switch. No way would I want to go back.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote Maty C. [rain coming in tomorrow and I get all my teeth out.]

As a freind, i would have taken them out for you for free.............



























Feel better Sir...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Boy! Those guys that like to follow theil steamers will sure get a work out! 

Looking sweet. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, get some of them into shape. 
Doing well here. On drugs, Tomorrow sounds like it will be nice, so I hope to work alittle on it. 
Feelin' pretty good. Living on mash patatos and oatmeal. 
This will be sooo nice to have a place to run w/o picking up sticks and leaves all the time.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Marty, 

I recall when all 4 wisdom teeth were removed at the same time, after which the dentist prescribed codeine and then waiting in line at the drug store for it with bleeding through those little logs the dentist put in my mouth. 
I trust your oral surgeon prearranged the drugs for you. 

BTW, It was a pleasure meeting with you for the first time at recent Pomona show. You did and continue to do a fantastic job with your layout. 

All the best with your recovery. 
-Ted


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty on drugs









Sacred Bovine What is this world coming to









I just signed up for medicare. Hope I can get mine done after the first of the year.

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better Marty. I'm not looking forward to the day I need to do what you did. Looks like the track work for the LS track is coming along just fine. Hopefully I will make the trip again to your place to try out the new track. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrie drove me around. They said i could not drive. 
Night time is hard, I rolled over last night and over slept my time on the next pain killer. Woow, did I wake up in a world of hurt. I am not that swolen which surprised me. 
Last night I got the hospitals pacific all wired and ready for Revo/ track power and sound. 

Both of their locos are ready for next seasons runs. 
Getting old sucks.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
You are a tough old guy! Now you can be a good grandpa, having false teeth!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Denestry in Tracks, testles, and roadbed?









OH I know , Marty is going to get a bridge . That explains it









Sorry, I was a little slow connecting it.










JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt if that is the kind of bridge Marty was referring to







. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing that did NOT EVEN cross my mind with getting my teeth out was,,,No Kisses for Marty,,,bummer.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Max will probably give you a big wet kiss.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Max has never learned to lick you. 
thus he mouths your arm.










To try to help answer some questions
I wanted to use metal because over time boards bow.
in the photo to the left you can see two corner braces with two 45 degree braces which really stops the shaking. along with a few others on the outter part so the inside is free to walk alone.

Also I wrote the heigths down and the two 42" areas ,the dirt will be raised and grassed to walk on.
this also is a natural water way from the field behind us. thus the 5ft area so you can walk under to bring in trains and upper right steps to go over.
I'm hoping for the best of all worlds.
But I know some will complain no mater what i do.

I do want a turntable, but untill I get more $$$$ that will have to wait.
How much track ? I don't know yet.

I will add more switches, but $100 a pop, takes time.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just measured the first loop, 163 ft. 
So thats two 163 ft loops plus two parking sidings ,, so far. 
hope thats enough.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Where were you planning to put the turntable? It's drive in and back out from main layout right? Looks good!!!!!!!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Marty. 
I will plan on attending your event this coming fall and bring Live Steamers to run. 
Show everyone how to burn fingers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, any final, overall shots of it?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

when it gets done I will. 

I still have one retaining wall to dig out on south end of RR. that dirt will go into fill spots on the steam track.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Marty...Since it is for steam engines, did you consider using the plastic track from Train-l.i? The track looks great, holds up outside, can be curved to any diameter, comes in several different ties/color choices. Can be attached to aristo switches using rail clamp and is dirt cheap....the rail is a weathered brass color, so it blends right in...The last time I checked it was 25.00 per 100ft. I use it on storage tracks, and after ballasted, you cannot tell the difference! 

Glad your feeling better after your encounter with the dentist! 


Joe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe 
earlier in the thread I showed where I used it. 
But Alum is mainly used now. 
I got 3 corner post in tonight and really made it stronger. but its suppose to get bad tonight so i need to get ready for the grand kids coming over tonight.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YES

Sunday afternoon was much nicer than I thought, so I got lots done.

But ran out of parts so I could not finish and get something running..
OH Well!!!!!











all the fire wood will be gone by spring.











the steps will be right here at bottom of photo
turntable will be to the left of crossovers at right of photo

tree stumps will be cut out in spring.
I wish i could have finished it.
dang cold ,windy front coming in tonight.

PS The Tee post are fine up to 3ft out of the ground. From there on I should have used 4 x 4s in concrete. But the supports I placed outside of the loop will be just fine.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty looks good did you get all the swiches that you needed? 
Railroad here under foot of snow so no work till it goes away or spring whichever comes first.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks to be big enough! Much better than the usual (lots of work) set up. Them steam guys may never leave! hehe


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Marty.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......... that sure do look nice, Marty. Can Sparkies run up there too??????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Stan , I hope to beable to do pulling power test , etc. 14 ft radious curves. 
It may not be "lazer level" but its very close.. 

Ron I should be able to run trains ,,,above the snow.... 
Mark from Silver State sold me couple of used #6 s at a good price.
I don't mind used.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice Marty, you are one hard working guy!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great. A gazebo in the middle, with a bar-b-que would be the cat's meow.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 
we have two cats, a gazebo, and a gas grill, but they are all in the wrong places. LOL 

Looks very flimzy in the photos, but its not.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

That looks so good it makes me wish I was into live steam . Marty, what alum. rail are you using and what's your source, if I may ask?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Josh 
I am using Aristo track, I've been very hgappy with it over the years. 
Any of the dealers on this site can get it for you, sometimes they will drop ship it from Aristo.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Marty, 

Your raised loop looks great. I wish I had the space to put one in like that. 

I bet you can get a lawn mower in between the supports to keep weeds down - part of your good engineering. 

-Ted


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished the last braces and leveling from side to side. Before sun set. 
Hopefulling tomorrow late afternoon I can finish one line and test an engine on it. 
Friday night sounds like great weather, hope I can get off early. 
Then photos.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. May have to make it next year just to try out the new track. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry , worked late. But I was thinking how nice it will be when a visitor will just bring their engine, and I can get a switcher out and bring any train up to the steamer to pull without putting the cars on the track. 

thats also why the turn table, I hope most will not bring their cars unless its a short train. 
Thus I don't have to have alot of long sidings.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I did a good job on the track work, but the Big boy lets you know every little spot that needs ajusted.

And shows any slit dips.









Turntable switch just ahead, shes running full spend,(which isn't that fast)










I took her on about 3 laps, which was fine for me in the cold.
I knew there would be some spots to do.
I only had one spot that the front driver walked up on, I saw it ahead of time.
Richard, its to cold to call ya. maybe tomorrow I will try the Hudson. and 0-6-0..


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

you can sure tell this was done right! What about the BBQ grille/Smoker?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It is perfectly calm, cold tonight so I ran the Hudson, 
In and out of the shop and around the loop no problem.











I did notice a slit hump at each post . The board being held up by the screw heads. Will need to counter sink them.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Marty. Super. Looks like Max is enjoying the cold weather as well. Delighted to hear everything is working so well.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Marty..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Marty!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The last two switches are in and the last of the 2nd (inside) loop is complete.










and the turntable support post are in. So maybe this weekend when it drops down to 5 degrees I can work on it....NOT!!!!!
I will build it in the shop then carry it out.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know Marty. That looks a might too big. You think that one of them live steam engines can make it aroun on one load of water?









Really looks great 

JJ


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ. 
This is a great size. 
My K-27 will run a hour so I should be able to make more than a few laps without derails....LOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty....When is the Consecration? The blessing of the Holy of Holies? Who is going to get the first Live Steamer to run on it?

Maybe Richard from down in Auburn?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Jerry is a good candidate. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope, Nope i just dont like it,

Please remove completely and start again.

This time adding track feeders please...........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard was kind enough to come over late afternoon and 










Its ALIVE










even the trees in the back will help on photo runs.










thanks Rich,, all ran well and we talked about addtions and future needs.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's super, Marty. Glad that Richard has a chance to come up and run. Looks like it WAS very cold...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

When did Richard grow a tail?

look'in good!

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea Marty It works. 

I am glad Richard was the firstone to run.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, Marty, I had a great time!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice to See Live Steam Running on the Track.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured he'd make the trip up, not too far a drive. Glad all is well.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

It needs safety nets all around the edges for when J.J. comes down and starts runnin to protect the innocent so stuff don't fall off and to the ground !!!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks Grand! Thanks for the pics showing the progress.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 10 Dec 2010 09:23 AM 
It needs safety nets all around the edges for when J.J. comes down and starts runnin to protect the innocent so stuff don't fall off and to the ground !!!! Hah LOL Regal 
Better put the safety nets on there for John B, or he will be permanently fired!!!!!!







Looks great Marty....

Chris


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Been watching your post and Marty... That's a great add on... Nice sturdy workmanship.. Proud of you with all of the bad conditions you had to work with out there... Really looking good. Love the Idea of a turntable. 
Maybe one day, maybe we can bring our clock motor wind up USA Loco's to play if we are able to get out that way sometime..


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*As Conductor I cannot afford ANY Mishaps, AT ALL. Noah, now 6 is a very strict Engineer. I am hoping he forgets the little coupling mistake that caused us to fall off Marty's trestle in our Newly painted GP38-2! 
Can't wait til he can be conductor too and take full responsibilities, lol*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The one thing we found is that 6 ft span has about 1/8" sag, so I plan to plain down the boards at the post to keep it level. I was supprised that this metal saged. 
But it is a new system.
the 47 pd BB is hard on everything


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1/8" sag is not bad at all, if it was wood you'd have a lot more to deal with. 

By the way, you did install DCC and DCS there right? lol.... 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Dec 2010 12:00 PM 
By the way, you did install DCC and DCS there right? lol.... 

That's blasphemy, Greg. Pure blasphemy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if it were I i'd put an extra support in between as this can be a continuing problem with sag and I'm sure the sanding will not be able to keep up with the problem. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

When I started this I did look around when I was in the area of a store for materials. I don't like to take time and look for days for something.
I also check on line and that does not always mean the stores have the items in need.
Well Tuesday night I was in Lincoln for a class. and later stopped at a Menards store and they had 20 gauge steel plate (studs) 10ft for $6
so I bought accouple to try.









They look to be galvenized,
so I tried and sure enough it took out the sag.

NOW from hindsight, I would have used these IF I could have found them along with the metal with the holes to bolt to.
And I would have placed my post 5ft O.C. for better use of materials.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

It maybe a gooood idea to either survey flag or paint those inclined supports a neon red 'cause at least one of the multitude are going to rip over and cause that nice raised loop to shake ! Depending how they trip/fall/weight it could mean a derailment off and down into the abyss . . . . .

Does looks like a awesome addition (just spotted this thread today) !! 


doug c


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Just curious. Living in a small town like you do,how far is it oi the nearest big box store like Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 18 Dec 2010 09:45 AM 
Marty,
Just curious. Living in a small town like you do,how far is it to the nearest big box store like Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Lincoln is his closest Paul!! Ifin me memory serves me right from livin in the Corncob state for all me life!! Regal


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Marty is less than 1 hour from a big box store in either Omaha or Lincoln


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well glade to see the additional support installed. Big improvemnt and now you can spend more time running instead of fixing. Looks good. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Paul Burch on 18 Dec 2010 09:46 AM 
Posted By Paul Burch on 18 Dec 2010 09:45 AM 
Marty,
Just curious. Living in a small town like you do,how far is it to the nearest big box store like Home Depot or Lowes?



Depends on which map you use.









Coud be a inch could be 3 inches.









HD is 2.5 miles from me which is about 2/8ths of a inch.









JJ


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

He is exactly 45 minutes to a Lowes in LaVista and about 50 min from a Home Depot in Papillion. Menards is right off of 75 where he would come in at, which is 2 minutes from my house.

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Awhile back when I was up by Bubbas they had none in stock. when I went to my folks is CB IA both places had none. 
one hour away is 3 hours total, plus going from place to place. 
Gas and time is worth something and I hate driving. This is one who lives in his work truck during the week. 

Doug, your right and I plan to plant bushes in those areas and try to make it more attractive.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Still dont see any power wires anywere.........







............. Must be a photo error he he he









I know they have to be there somewere...

Progress still looks good.........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

tonight I installed the other cross over from main to main, I did notice that with USAT switches you don't need a spacer track as you do with AC switches from main to main. 

Nick I have installed a few power wires , they kinda look like hang-mans nooses.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can we use the noose for the sparkie's trying to run on the track?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty I told you if you need something I live in Omaha I can do the leg work..pick up stuff, so when you CAN get to town alls you have to do is stick it in your truck.....most times all it is for me is a quick bumming trip, and I love to bum around looking for stuff..like an easter egg hunt.

Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Doug, your right and I plan to plant bushes in those areas and try to make it more attractive.



You mean cute?



Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YEA YEA , but I don't always KNOW what I want till I see it.. No cute here.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 19 Dec 2010 05:32 PM 
tonight I installed the other cross over from main to main, I did notice that with USAT switches you don't need a spacer track as you do with AC switches from main to main. 

Nick I have installed a few power wires , they kinda look like hang-mans nooses.





Thats great, its a start HE HE HE









Merry Xmas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is when I find out who the "real" outdoor model railroaders are.










See this dirt , it has to be moved around and placed in key spots for the steam up track, its got big chuncks but it should grow grass very well next spring.

Any one who has time feel free to come over and get your hands dirty.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty......I may be able to make it over the off week between Christmas and New Years.....anytime work for you? 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

e-mail me direct [email protected] 
and we can talk on the phone . 
watch the weather. 
I have lots of work going on but I may be in/out.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 22 Dec 2010 07:25 PM 
This is when I find out who the "real" outdoor model railroaders are.










See this dirt , it has to be moved around and placed in key spots for the steam up track, its got big chuncks but it should grow grass very well next spring.

Any one who has time feel free to come over and get your hands dirty.
I would come rite over but i just had my nails done...............


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty Boy Nick!!!!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Marty,
Would you like for me to load up my garden tractor with the front blade and bring it up when the weather gets a little warmer?
It isn't steam powered but it should work.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it a blade or a bucket? can't remember?? 
define a little warmer??? I'm thinking spare time and work hard to stay warm.....


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

It's a blade, but I can push and pull pretty well with it. It's supposed to get up into the 40's next Thursday. Maybe Chris can come up then.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I come to help but Marty will not pay my mileage







Old Scrooge.







Later RJD


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Geez marty!

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As a side project just for those windy days











I have the bench work of the unit built, frost guard installed and now need to make the turntable its self. Had to look up old photos on how I built the last one.
Tring to use up old short sections of track.

And I will use Garden Metal Models catwalks . they are the best...

See, this IS a
year round hobby.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, I too need to build a turn table this winter but move much slower than you. PLEASE post the "how-to" details on this project!!!! 
Like.... what is "frost heave" and why? Looks like black fiber board (insulation?) and how did you make the pit shown?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
I did not take how to photos. its 3/4" CCa plywood with frost guard roofing nailed to it. Its a 40" hole cut with a router on a masitie home made jig. 
I will get under photos once I get it outside . its too heavy now.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

gotcha Marty, thanks, I am really interested in how you make the pit and turntable itself. Do you use lazy susan as others have suggested? I also thought of using a 4' circle piece of LGB track with trucks on each end of a 2x4 that would be created to look like Steel beams etc.?????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to skip the rail, it was not worth the trouble last time.
I will use a single wheel on each end.
after the kids left today i wanted to relax and play so 









I worked on the turntable and GMM catwalks and its almost ready for paint.
I want to make it strong enough so i don't have to tell all the users to ,becareful...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It took alittle while to get the turntable to turn all the way around smoothly.
and I installed enough spacing between the track for tools and parts for the engines.
I need some bumpers on them yet.












Once i get help to carry it out i can see just where the lead track will be and where I can place the switch to the storage car tracks will be.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks great as usual! Can't wait to see it outside!

Joe


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be interesting when installed. Just hoping I can stop by this year but it will be around the time of the National convention. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its out, Richard S droped by like 15 mins after my son Wil helped me with his truck. 
Lucky Richard. 

Hope to get the lead track in this week, sounds like nicer weather. 
Photos later. 
Need to figure out an easy way to lock the turntable in place as its being loaded..


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have started on my "storage" table with turntable to come. I am looking forward to more pics on your turntable mount Marty


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH,,, John you can figure it out. later this week I will try to get some photos.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally took the photo. done for now.










The USAT Hudson will fit easy on this table. So most guest Live Steamers should also.

8 tracks for storage and a work space that you can sit down at. Too cold for much else, back to building cars or what ever indoors.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice Job, That really looks good.









Very Huge i might add.


How much track do you think you have down on your new addition.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking real good!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that this matters much, but I had time today and Bubba let me use his ball park base counter.( so I can walk along and measure track).

I had hoped for 3,000 ft by the end of 2010.
But this is how it brakes down. 
I did this once and removed sticks as I went so its probably off some.
Main 1 501ft
Main 2 455ft
Highline 475ft
Golding 256ft (8 tracks only)
NTC Grain 75ft ( run through)
MinersVil 57' { ")
Misc sidings 295 ft

So on the ground is 2114 ft
plus 400 ft for two steamloops and siding
Plus the parking inside the shop made of wood and rail to save money.
around 2514 ft of track.

Now I see why I have no money...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Marty. That is nothing like what I expeced and not even where I thought you would put it. But it sure turne out great. I really like the way you did that. Are you going to put a roof on it like you did the staging area? 

Heaven forbid if one of them live steam dudes gets wet








JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don' think so at this time JJ. 
The engines should handle a little rain, unlike some of the custom cars and controlers. 
I am still thinking of a yard to park trains on before the engines come into the table. 
The staging area is just that. Putting trains on/ off. 

I guess I need to call Rodney and tell him the sad news that he won't have to haul his clubs layout up here next year.....He can just come and PLAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be good Marty for staging of the cars. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The area with the turntable is really well thought out Marty. Should work great for everyone.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no he got the measuring wheel out. Looks good Marty.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 27 Dec 2010 02:57 PM 
I have started on my "storage" table with turntable to come. I am looking forward to more pics on your turntable mount Marty 

Hey John. You can figure it out, It's not rocket science









It's live steam science


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Marty,

You sure did an outstanding job on your raised steam loop and turntable project.








Absolutely beautiful; 


-Ted


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 02 Jan 2011 06:13 PM 
The area with the turntable is really well thought out Marty. Should work great for everyone. 

Jerry and Marty
Yes the layout is quite impressive and lots of planning has been put forth but...most live steamers do not like and prefer to the turntable outside the main line otherwise it is an obstacle to operations of their engines. So, the combination of the location and possible numerous people in and around the turntable/yard could prevent an engineer to getting to their locomotive in a timely manner. I have seen a few engines/tracks on fire that would have been badly damaged if the operator had no clear pathway to the engine or trackage. Secondly a derailed engine could be re-rail prior to going off the layout at the sections paralleling the turntable if the layout had the turntable/yard on the outside.


I know this is "after the fact" but I had not followed the thread....so, here is my suggestion:

The long section from the main line into the turntable/yard could be a lift bridge allowing for access to the parallel mainline in case emergency access is necessary.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well there ya go, he finally shows up. 
Just joking, 
I thought of having this on the livesteam forum but then I never go there. 
right now the outside of the track does not really have a place to place it. 

I am not into live steam and personally, just me speaking, without RC controls on it, ITS TOO MUCH WORK.... 
I like to sit down and watch the trains run. 

lift out bridge is an idea?? 
I will run it past the board members 

YOU ALL KNOW ME, NOT LIKE ANYTHING SET IN CONCRETE HAS STOPPED ME FROM MOVING IT!!!!!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 
Charles does have a point. 
So it be a good idea if turn table could not be moved to the outside then put in a lift out bridge.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

i agree with Marty.
See why it is too much trouble.

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we'll see, 
I was out there and I could get to either side very quicky.
Beside I know there will be complaints anyway. Comes with having open houses.

ANYWAY I was out installing some of the 20 gauge 3 1/2" supports and MAN,, talk about benchwork on viagra, that baby is so stiff I don't EVEN think the BigBoy would make it sag.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well for someone not into LS sure putting a lot of effort in to the new area to just sit 11 months out of the year. I see a LS on the horizon for that boy.







. And yes there are RC ones and also you can convert a lot of them to RC so no excuse. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I keep telling Marty that is his next step. 

He keeps saying NO but he will one day get bitten and see Live Steam is REAL. 

Accucraft/AML is coming out with a lot of 1:29 in the works. 

Maybe I could just shoot some steam oil in his veins..to get him hooked.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Obviously you don't know Marty very well.
He tried it once and was too work intensive.
He has patience but not what it takes to monkey with LS...kinda feel the same way!

It doesn't matter what he did on the LS loop someone would always find something that could have subjectively been done different OR better...

His words to live by..."it's your RR you can do what you want"

Marty always needs a project...wonder what that will be when he is finished with the LS layout?

What ever it is I am sure it will be awesome!

Bubba


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think he needs more track. Maybe a another mainline.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As stated earlier in the thread, Its a raised area for me to run trains when i don't feel like picking up sticks on the rest of the layout. 
Those who have visited in the past KNOWS I am willing to spend money and time to "TRY" something. 
If you look at the RR as a whole you will see this blends in with it and can be used anytime. 

Now, please send donations to ....... Save the Railr...........


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh come on Marty fess up, yer knees are gettin weak like mine are, and yer gettin old, and you want to be able to run trains without causin yerself any more pain, or back problems than ya haves to!! Mine will eventually be raised somewhat, that's how I ran a nail through my foot in August, haulin 80+ cement blocks (great deal, not so great after nail through the foot) to my house to try some sort of raizin with em!! Foot still healin as we speak!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The 20 gauge stud plates worked well and looks better.
I would have placed the supports 5 ft apart or less then I probably could have just used these.











Maybe in sping I can paint them.
Now I just need to move the dirt around.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is reason #2, most importantly is I can clear the track fast.
yesterday at noon it was 8 degrees out, took a broom and cleared most of the snow.
It was 30 degrees that afternoon which melted the rest.










and clear a short section of the line to the shop and train shed.










And I can run right after work today. 30 degrees this afternoon.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Marty,you bundle up and lets see photos of those trains running. I ran some the other day when it was about 37 here and didn't last too long. Just wanted to test my new dash9 running with one of my SD70's and about twenty cars. Brought it back in and went back to weathering some cars. Oh to be young and full of energy like Marty.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty iI thought you were tough guy. I get up and run trains before ground thaws so I don't have that sinking feeliing.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

BBBBBEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR That looks so cold. 

But the raise rail road is looking good


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks to cold for me. 

It was 68 degrees here today........


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Fun, easy way for you to get some train time in. You did a nice job on that.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains are running here today in the bright sunshine and 55 degrees. Not quite a warm as LAS...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know Marty! If you were to get one of those big chest type freezers and fill it with some of that snow. You could save money on ice for the open house in September..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Spring is in the air
it was 35 degrees out today and I burned the last of the brush from splitting wood.
and worked on the burms inside the steam loop










I wanted to get it in before the spring rains so it will settle then seed it.
they will be shaped so I can use the riding mower on them.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looked alittle plain until I transplanted some bushes.









And I painted the metal camo dark green. well I think I'm ready for spring.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Looking good, Marty


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty - could you please give me a little more detail about the decking and how you connected it to the frames? I am building a similar loop, and any ideas you have are welcome. 

Thanks, John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John
I would buy the thinner decking if I could have gotten it in town.










I just used 1" lag screws. The self tapping did not go in as good as the regular ones.(they seemed to drill the hole and not get tight)
Don't know what else to add. I try to take lots of photos.
Like I said someplace in here I would have used a 4 X 4 post every third one to get rid of the movement.

I'm sure folks will tell me the negitive things as they find them, but there is so many more positive things to make it work.
I have the walk over area done also. photo later

You can back up about 6 cars to unload their steamers, walk under the track. place on turn table. Then later fire up at covered steam bay.

If we had to you could easily run two trains per track.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

There is always going to be someone that has something negative to say. At least you are willing to share what you do, what works and what does not work with all of us. And that is something I am thankful for. Great job Marty!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I could not stand it any longer.
MUST have ballasted track.









As I get old screen from damaged screen windows I will continue to ballast and rip cedar for the edges.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

That looks really good!

May I ask what type of stone "ballast" you are using?

I am planning to put ballast down on my elevated railroad over top of rolled roofing material we will put down on top of the decking.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Obsessive Compulsive? Marty? Hmmmmmmm

Looks good Marty.

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

#2 cherry chicken grit, #1 looks better but the birds around here like it better also. 

I may hold back at the walk under. been thinking about a bridge, but not sure what kind and how hard to build it. 
thats for next fall.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

heres an over view as of today.










You can see the step over upper left.
walk under lower right
I need to finish the pop out bridge to the turn table.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Marty! How do you mow inside the loop? Push mower? Weed whacker?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The walk under is around 5ft tall, drive right under.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Jun 2011 07:43 PM 
#2 cherry chicken grit, #1 looks better but the birds around here like it better also. 

I may hold back at the walk under. been thinking about a bridge, but not sure what kind and how hard to build it. 
thats for next fall. 

Ahh, "pink lady" ballast. Being from NE and I'm in SD. I always laugh at people who tell me my ballast is too red or pink. Like you Marty thats all I ever see on the railroad grades around here. 

I'm not one to point out any flaws, I think your addition looks great. And with the dual purpose of the "smokies" and being able to operate in the winter I see a win, win.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After think'in for awhile about what Charles said. AND the fact that its hard to mow around. the turntable will be moved to the outside of the loop over by the covered area.
Which is an area I can't mow, but must weed eat.









It will be in the space where the green ladder is leaning against the shed.
I am placing a small train station/ water tower on the outside by the double cross over.
Where the turntable switch used to be in the photo.far left


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonderful job you have done Marty....."attaboy"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The guys helped me lift the turntable into its new place.
a roof will be added and the tree trimed.
but much easier to mow and clean around.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well thats it,









All I need to do is rock where folks will be walking.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. You've put a lot of labor and thought into it, I'm sure we will all appreciate it.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looks great marty, hope that it inspires those o gougers


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof...fantastic. One day he says he'll need a roof...next day the roof is up!!!! Marty, you really are amazing. Someday I'll get there....sigh.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got stuck by the tree enough times this weekend it maybe be gone soon. I should trim it up higher first. 
Spent the 4th with a head cold, so I weed eated and mowed most of the day. 
Dang, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess the steam loop looks small from here.
Just finished mowing.









Then the forgotten land of the RR.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bring this back to the front for a friend to look at.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The forgotten land of the RR is a perfect place for a industrial park or a Mine were rolling stock can be loaded 

JJ


----------

